# First accident last night, please tell me I am not the first to do this...



## bluezelos (27 Jun 2019)

Whilst approaching a red light at a junction, tried to be cocky and approach very slowly it out of my saddle trying to balance anticipating the lights would change without me having to release my SPD cleats from the pedals, unfortunately this happened (apologies for the profanities).......



Started to topple over and forgot to turn my heels outwards and ended up in a hedge, lay on the floor with feet still attached to pedals, small tailback so must have be been quite amusing, took my feet out picked myself and cycled off, thankfully while the light was still on green.

Please tell me I'm not the only person to do this?


----------



## Crackle (27 Jun 2019)

Brilliant, I laughed out loud. No, you're not the first, we've all had clipless moments. My last was approaching some temporary lights, I just put my head down as I rolled up and when I looked up, the damn thing was in front of me. I grabbed it as I went down and swivelled it 90 degrees. No witnesses fortunately, dented pride and scuffed bar tape.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2019)

Nope, don't worry. When I started using commuter cages I did the same, several times in fact.

Once there was a sufficiently large number of spectators that I felt obliged to take a bow afterwards.

That's why I never graduated to SPD's: some people shouldn't be trusted with complex technology.


----------



## furball (27 Jun 2019)

No you are not but you may be one of the few brave enough to post footage of your mishap.
Glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## Jody (27 Jun 2019)

Most people who rides SPD's have done it. It's a rite of passage!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Jun 2019)

FFS, that hedge just came out of nowhere!


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2019)

Been there done that, maybe there ought to be a T-shirt that says "I've been SPD'd" should be a good conversation starter


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2019)

Ah, but you remembered your safety drills and fell away from the dangerous traffic flow  

See, I'm so good at this I should be a politician. Can I count on your vote?


----------



## Threevok (27 Jun 2019)

It's called "Doing a Del Boy"


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63rcdLeXiU8


I have still to see anyone do a more hilarious one - than a mate of mine who leaned on a collapsible bollard at a junction


----------



## Vantage (27 Jun 2019)

Crying with laughter here. 
Done that soooooo many times resulting in the very same profanities


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2019)

At least it wasn't too public: mine was in the middle of Holmfirth on a busy Saturday lunchtime.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Jun 2019)

My best was in queuing traffic which was just starting to move off, I was on my recumbent and fell over just as I clipped back in. Feckin' nobber.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Jun 2019)

Congratulations and welcome to the club. 

For my best one, I managed to fall across the white line temporarily stopping traffic in both directions. Oh, you have to laugh...


----------



## Profpointy (27 Jun 2019)

My best one was the day I picked up my new fixie in London. Had never ridden in London before and only once had a go on a fixie 20 years previously, so was a bit nervous and and very nearly fell of forgetting to pedal only 100 yards from the shop. Quickly got the hang of it and did the 15 miles or whatever to Ealing without incident. 
Then my hubris and nemesis moment was being sufficiently confident to do a "track stand" at the traffic lights in Ealing. You can guess how that went


----------



## Globalti (27 Jun 2019)

bluezelos said:


> Whilst approaching a red light at a junction, tried to be cocky and approach very slowly it out of my saddle trying to balance anticipating the lights would change without me having to release my SPD cleats from the pedals, unfortunately this happened (apologies for the profanities)....... Started to topple over and forgot to turn my heels outwards and ended up in a hedge,......



Lightweight! You haven't joined the great pantheon of cyclists who've broken a collar bone yet!


----------



## Vantage (27 Jun 2019)

My best was in front of a bunch of teenage DoE girls. I hit a clump of grass while going very slowly uphill and the bike and I just toppled over. 
I couldn't get out of there quick enough.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Jun 2019)

I toppled over at red traffic lights.
I ride flats


----------



## Hicky (27 Jun 2019)

Threevok said:


> It's called "Doing a Dellboy"
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63rcdLeXiU8
> ...




Done a dell boy by missing the barrier at a junction and my arm went through the bars....how I missed the top I've no idea as I must f been day dreaming....what made it worse was it was right outside Picadilly train station at 9am hence the junction was busy....oh how I laughed as I was helped up my well meaning people whilst hoping the ground would swallow me up and ignoring the searing pain of whacking my ear. Embarrassing yes just a touch.

I'd guess 90% of us have done it. Glad you're ok.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (27 Jun 2019)

Don't use clipless, but once when trying to catch the traffic lights going directly across a 4 lane dual carriageway I put in a bit of speed, completely forgetting there was bicycle weaving set of barriers directly in front of me. Cue a very sudden stop, me flying over the handlebars and landing in front of 2 lanes of traffic. 
Apart from pride I was fine. Even more amazing the bike was perfect! Still don't understand quite what I was thinking - I'd have used that crossing 3-4 times a week. 
Come to think of it, I was probably lucky I wasn't clipped in!


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2019)

A few years ago at a set of traffic lights, the lights changed and the traffic started moving, I got clipped in and started to move, just as one of the car drivers stalled it and everyone stopped, I couldn't unclip quick enough and fell on my arse on the pavement.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jun 2019)

Everybody's done that...………







……..except @ianrauk


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2019)

I've never had a clipless moment. One or two close calls, but have been mercifully spared the full embarrassment.


----------



## bluezelos (27 Jun 2019)

Globalti said:


> Lightweight! You haven't joined the great pantheon of cyclists who've broken a collar bone yet!



Oh I have! Already got the broken collarbone t-shirt, although this was due to a motorcycle accident about 10 years ago, it was painful, I don't want another!


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2019)

Welcome to the 'clipless moment' club.


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jun 2019)

I've never fallen over or off riding with SPDs. Cleats however yes once years ago on Denmark Hill, SE London. I was balancing with my left arm on a double decker London bus whilst on my new Condor Baracchi team bike. The bus started to move but the car in front of me didn't. I went down. Fortunately only a few scrapes on me and nothing on my bike. A big dent in my pride though.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jun 2019)

Been there done that too, here's the evidence.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jun 2019)

We should also say, it probably won't be the last time you do it either....


----------



## gavroche (27 Jun 2019)

We are all very adept at clipping and unclipping on here so don't know what you are talking about but still gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Mugshot (27 Jun 2019)

Very nicely done  
Not sure if you did this time, but when you have your next clipless moment (oh yes you will) make sure you act as indignantly as possible whilst looking at and spinning the pedals so all the on lookers will think it was some kind of mechanical defect, while they laugh at you.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> FFS, that hedge just came out of nowhere!



Indeed, 44 years its been planning that.. Never trust a hedge..

Spd's 
Ive had lots, stingers and Bramble seem a favourite


----------



## Rowano (27 Jun 2019)

Brilliant - definitely not the first, won't be the last. But not many of us who have and will done this post footage


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jun 2019)

A “clipless moment”. Yes, you’re the first person to ever achieve this


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2019)

It's your first topple, won't be the last.


----------



## JtB (27 Jun 2019)

So were you hoping by any chance that nobody had noticed as you got back up so sharpish?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jun 2019)

I watched it twice cos the swearing was very funny


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Jun 2019)

The clipless pratfall is a universal rite of passage.
Mine happened here, at an extremely busy roundabout during rush hour.
I'm sure the people behind me got quite a chuckle out of it.


----------



## Slioch (27 Jun 2019)

Thanks for the amusing video. It has resurrected memories that I hoped had been buried deep into my subconscious.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jun 2019)

Without the swearing you could have stayed down and pretended it was a little rest till the lights turn green.


----------



## Saluki (27 Jun 2019)

You cheered my day right up.
Glad you are ok.
Did you do the face?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AwgeT6-XakE


----------



## gbb (27 Jun 2019)

Oh lordly, you've reminded me bluezelos 
When it was new to me, maybe a month in, I rode up to a pelican/zebra crossing, (joint cyclepath/path) stayed clipped in as I leant on the crossing button pole, lost my grip and slid not so gracefully down the metal pole Into a heap. And yes, there were plenty of car drivers to see it. I just climbed up, laughed, shook my head and got back on the bike. What can you do ?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jun 2019)

CarlP said:


> Been there done that too, here's the evidence.



Haha, I'm sure you've posted that before. I admire the stoic determination to ride through the whole stretch.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jun 2019)

Oh yeah, I've not had a clipless moment yet, the closest was track standing to let traffic pass before joining the road, I saved it by bunny hopping on the spot..... Thought I was a gonna for a mo though.


----------



## berty bassett (27 Jun 2019)

If it’s any consolation- I will give you 10/10 for speed of recovery 
Not quite so many for the track stand though


----------



## Milzy (27 Jun 2019)

Ha ha ha Brilliant!!!


----------



## bladderhead (27 Jun 2019)

One of the reasons I do not want clipless. But clipless is not the only way to achieve it. When ai was 10 years old I caught my flares in the chain. Stationary. Slowly going sideways as Dara O Briain said. Broken wrist. And all you have to do to is backpedal and you are free.


----------



## Profpointy (27 Jun 2019)

Mmm, whilst I recounted my pitiful track stand attempt upthread there was also the river incident.


My ex and I were on a ride in the cotswolds on an idyllic road by a small river when my mrs stopped slightly unexpectedly. Whilst we were going slow I didn't quite unclip and slowly tumbled in. Subsequent attempts to persuade her of the benefits of clipless were met with derision


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Jun 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Oh yeah, I've not had a clipless moment *yet*


Oh dear, you've just jinxed yourself. What next? "I've not had a p******e for a while"?


----------



## Johnno260 (27 Jun 2019)

When I first went to SPD’s I toppled over, not heavy traffic but the schools had just kicked out so the phones all came out to record me, I’m surprised I didn’t take any Strava KOM’s trying to escape the laughter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Ah, but you remembered your safety drills and fell away from the dangerous traffic flow
> 
> See, I'm so good at this I should be a politician. Can I count on your vote?


For Prime Minister? Sure!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2019)

We've all done it

I've used SPDs since about 1991 (& still have a couple of pairs, in the shed, from back then)

You'll think you're used to them
Then, after a couple of weeks of perfect de-clipping, & you think your brain has 'hard-wired' itself, a situation will arise where you have to stop/put a foot down rapidly
Then you'll go over again...…………….


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2019)

Used to do it regular pulling up the garden path at my folks. Also did it at the front of a traffic queue, and again when a loop of wire flipped up, hooked round my shoe, which was then pinned down by my rear wheel. That took some getting out of. I've also had times where it was easier to unstrap my shoe and pull my foot out than get the cleat free (strong springs on Look Delta pedals)


----------



## Bianchi boy (28 Jun 2019)

I`ve done it twice , And will no doubt do it again, welcome to the club.


----------



## Rooster1 (28 Jun 2019)

Not the first and wont be the last


----------



## bladderhead (28 Jun 2019)

I was on a forest trail along the side of a steep forested valley on my Marin Muirwoods, which was a week old. For some reason I did a wobble. I put my hand on the wooden fence. Fence gave way. Down I slid, towards the stream. I do not remember extricating myself from the bike, but I ended up with one hand holding the trunk of a sapling and the other holding the crossbar. Steep slope, almost a cliff, me with my arms stretched out like Jesus. With my long messy hair and beard I looked a bit like him anyway. I really did not want to let go of the tree. I thought I was going to have to let go of the bike, and I would never have been able to retrieve it. I thought "I'm buggered if I am walking back!". How I got myself and the bike back up that slope I do not know.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2019)

Yep. Both with SPDs and flats. 

At least none of you have done it with a backpack full of tomatoes...


----------



## Rowano (28 Jun 2019)

This is my new favourite video. I've just come back today to watch it again and I'm still helpless. I'm not normally one to laugh at others' misfortunes...but this just cracks me up

We need a new emoji in your honour!


----------



## bluezelos (28 Jun 2019)

No cyclists were hurt in the making of the video, glad it amused some people. I must admit it tickles me watching people fall over in various situations, the only thing that was bashed was my pride!


----------



## betty swollocks (28 Jun 2019)

I did in in the middle of Paddington Station.
Tried to unclip and unbeknown to me, one of the two (SPD) cleat bolts had fallen out, so the cleat just swivelled. I thought for an instant, a hopelessly optimistic instant, that I might come out of this with dignity, but it was a fleeting one before the inevitable happened, and over I toppled. SPLAT! - down I went, surrounded by amused and curious onlookers.
I writhed on the cold tiles with bike on top of me, desperately hoping to a) disengage my right foot and b) that the ground would open up, but in the end had to take said foot out of the shoe, which was still dangling in the pedal.


----------



## bladderhead (28 Jun 2019)

Message to trike-riders: Take that smug look off your face.


----------



## kapelmuur (28 Jun 2019)

I had several embarrassing incidents when I first started which was in spring 2012. Later that year, after the Tour de France and during the London Olympics we were holidaying in France and I bought myself a Union Jack jersey in order to wind up the French about the Wiggins victory.

I always unclip my left foot and on an early ride in France I came to a junction beside a cafe with locals filling the pavement tables. I unclipped the left foot as usual, but being on the right hand side of the road the road cambered steeply to the right and I toppled to my right in slow motion with the right foot firmly clipped in.

All this while wearing a Union Jack jersey to the huge amusement of the locals.

“C’est ne pas Wiggins” was the kindest comment I heard.


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> I had several embarrassing incidents when I first started which was in spring 2012. Later that year, after the Tour de France and during the London Olympics we were holidaying in France and I bought myself a Union Jack jersey in order to wind up the French about the Wiggins victory.
> 
> I always unclip my left foot and on an early ride in France I came to a junction beside a cafe with locals filling the pavement tables. I unclipped the left foot as usual, but being on the right hand side of the road the road cambered steeply to the right and I toppled to my right in slow motion with the right foot firmly clipped in.
> 
> ...



You're not the only one to have been caught out by a right foot unclip on a steep french camber. I saved it but it was close.


----------



## Ice2911 (28 Jun 2019)

Forgive me but it has been 2 years since my last confession. Fully loaded touring bike in Holland. Riding through a town behind my mate. Approach a junction and unclip my left foot as usual. Thought my mate was going to go across the junction but he stopped suddenly. I nearly went into the back of him and in slow motion toppled to the right. Couldn’t unclip. Kept my elbows tucked in and full panniers make pretty good airbags. 
House of the door opposite the junction was open with a lady standing there. I just lay there laughing. 
No damage except as many have said ‘to the ego ‘. Several near misses since then as well


----------



## Doobiesis (28 Jun 2019)

I did it five times in one ride when I first started. Ha ha


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2019)

bladderhead said:


> Message to trike-riders: Take that smug look off your face.


----------



## SuperHans123 (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Jun 2019)

A few years back, well 30 then, when I was out in the countryside near Kersey, Suffolk there is quite a climb near Kersey Mill. I was on my Motobecane steel frame with just a 5 speed freewheel. When I came to this hill I cycled as far up as I could and then got off to walk the rest. After several steps I thought to myself " this is stupid, I am a cyclist", and so I got on the bike again trying a running start and to my dismay I promptly fell sideways into the verge. Luckily there was no one about and no damage was done to either bike or me. I said to myself " I don`t believe I just did that". I have not done it since and have also cycled up Ditchling beacon twice on that bike without stopping. I never have worn cycling shoes as I am too afraid of the clipped in fall. Why worry when I can do my own !


----------



## razabbs (30 Jun 2019)

We've all done it. In fact, i've done it at _least _3 times


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Jul 2019)

A friend and I once left the pub in a state of overwhelming refreshment.
He carefully held his bike vertical and attempted to leap into the saddle.
He missed and landed in a heap on the opposite side, The bike then fell on him.
And I almost dislocated a lung while laughing.


----------



## Threevok (1 Jul 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> View attachment 473015



If you are offering these as a solution, may I just mention that I once did a Del Boy with these too.

By the time my brain worked out that I was using flat pedals that day, and twisting my foot to unclip was a futile exercise,- I hit the floor


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2019)

My best one was riding past the right turn that I should have taken. Braked quickly then remembered I was clipped in. Caught my shin on the corner of the pavement so it bled a lot a hurt a lot more. Worse was the two teenage girls walking by as I tried to jump up as though it was nothing.
When I got back home my wife saw the blood and asked "where were you when that happened"?
I replied "I was on my a**e in the middle of the road".... ohh how I laughed.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2019)

A cyclist on the road is worth two in the bush....


----------



## Vantage (5 Jul 2019)

I found this still stuck to my t-shirt when I got home half an hour ago. 






I'd rolled up to a gap in the old stone wall and rather than stop and put a foot down to check for traffic on the road, I intended to put my hand on the wall to steady myself. 
Given the trail I was on had a few rocks here and there, the bike stopped dead sooner than I planned due to a rock and I went inspecting the bushes to my right. 
Wasn't even clipped in. 
My avatar at times like this is most appropriate


----------



## Profpointy (6 Jul 2019)

It can be worse on motorcycles

We has only just got the bike, and hadn't yet introduced the "nod-when-ready-to-get-off" protocol. I'd stopped the bike then decided to knock it out of gear took one foot off just as Mrs PP decided to get off. We slowly but inexorably tumbled over. 

And even worse on another occasion. Go caught out by the camber stopped at a roundabout and we both tumbled. A kind taxi driver stopped to help me pick the bike up as we were loaded up with panniers and it would have been a real struggle.

A 1000cc motorcycle is impossible to stop once it's over more than a few degrees. Now we have the strict protocol - both feet down, big nod of head,Mrs gets off, stand down, I get off


----------

